
Introducing PEAR, the functional SOLID - dshacker
http://blog.danielsada.mx/introducing-pear-the-functional-solid
======
al2o3cr

        This guarantees that your software isn't going to crash
        because of an unhandled exception, and allows you to think
        in different ways.
    

OTOH, it also means that if you mess up in one spot - for instance, passing an
array of things you thought were numbers but were actually characters to `sum`
- you don't get any indication there's a problem until later when the result
is used.

See also most every time someone thinks, "I won't raise here, I'll just return
nil".

